# Garmin Live Track not working



## NorthernDave (10 Apr 2016)

I've got an Edge 810 and have made use of the Live Track facility a couple of times, but it's refused to work how it used to for the last week or so - anyone I send a link to gets a message saying it's unavailable.

Normally I've follow this routine:
Phone on with bluetooth enabled.
Garmin on - wait for them to pair
Open Connect app and send Live Track request.
Set off, activating Garmin workout at the end of the street (so it doesn't show my house on the map, just in case).
Up to about 10 days ago this worked fine.

However, I can only get it to work now if I start the Garmin recording the ride, and then send the Live Track request - which is more than a pain as it means either starting it before I've left home (showing home on the map), or starting the ride, stopping to send the request and then setting off again.

I've had a Google but can't see any recent posts on the topic and everything is updated to the latest version - any helpful suggestions as to what I can do?


----------



## Lpoolck (10 Apr 2016)

I am also having the same issue but with the Edge 1000 - I wonder if there is currently a bug with it?


----------



## Colin S (10 Apr 2016)

Have you by any chance just upgraded your OS?
The upgrade on my Android to Marshmallow seems to have caused some problems with my tracking!!

C


----------



## Lpoolck (10 Apr 2016)

I did have an upgrade on the Garmin but not on the Android phone. Sin e the upgrade it's not work, but there has been another since. So I would have thought if it was a known bug it would have been fixed in the second of the two updates.


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Dec 2018)

Sorry to resurrect this thread, but Livetrack isn't working again.

I can send the invite and when Mrs ND opens the link, instead of getting the map there is just a message saying 'no connection'. At the end of the ride it updates Connect fine

I've recently paired a Bluetooth HRM and a cadence sensor with the Garmin, will these have had any effect? Both show readings throughout the ride.


----------



## Lpoolck (9 Dec 2018)

I just ended up buying a wahoo bolt 

I've had zero issues with livetrack or any of the other features. Navigation isn't as good as Garmin's, but more importantly it works every time, and it's good enough to get you were you need to go!


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Dec 2018)

Lpoolck said:


> I just ended up buying a wahoo bolt
> 
> I've had zero issues with livetrack or any of the other features. Navigation isn't as good as Garmin's, but more importantly it works every time, and it's good enough to get you were you need to go!



It's a tempting idea, but chucking £200 at another bike computer seems a bit drastic at the moment.


----------



## Lpoolck (9 Dec 2018)

I thought the same then I just bit the bullet, and I'm so glad I did. Trouble and stress free. 

The final straw for me was Garmin's technical support which were next to useless. Hopefully you get the matter resolved and have better luck going forward.


----------



## Sunny Portrush (9 Dec 2018)

This has happened before. I only have an Edge 25 but experienced the same problem about a year ago. I actually had to roll back on the version of the Garmin Connect I had. From memory, I was on version 4.9 when the problem started but rolling it back to version 4.8 solved that problem and I could use Live Track again. Garmin Connect then rolled forward to version 10, resolving the issue. I presume possibly the same thing has happened again. I still have the 4.8 file on my PC. If you google com.garmin.android.apps.connectmobile_4.8-3850_minAPI19(armeabi-v7a,x86)(nodpi)_apkmirror.com.apk it may work. I haven`t used Live Track for a bit, my wife never seems to open the link these days

Then uninstall your current version of Garmin Connect from your smartphone and add in the older version - if I can work out how to do that, most other people should too!


----------



## Sunny Portrush (9 Dec 2018)

Also, FWIW, I have version 4.13.3 on my smartphone just now


----------



## Sunny Portrush (10 Dec 2018)

@NorthernDave - hmmm - My Live Track didn`t seem to work this morning,I had the prolonged Live Track open too so I could check when I got home but all I had was a blue dot at my start point. i`m going to try and do what I outlined above and will get back to you!

Wee edit - Uninstalled Garmin Connect and re-installed the older version. Everything works again, I had a map of a brief walk whereas this morning, my bike ride wasn`t recorded

I would also make sure you dont have automatic updates for your apps on your phone as it will immediately try to revert to the newest edition of GC and give you the same problem again


----------

